# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  सुहागरात के लिए 10 टिप्स

## xman

*सुहागरात पर नए जोड़े के मन में संकोच बना रहता है। यह सच है कि हर दंपती के जीवन का अनिवार्य हिस्सा है  शारीरिक संबंध। लेकिन, इसे लेकर जो तमात आशंकाएं और बातें हमारे अवचेतन में कहीं बैठी हैं, उनके चलते कई लोग इसका भरपूर आनंद उठा नहीं पाते।  भारतीय समाज में कामसूत्र जैसा महान ग्रंथ रचा गया, लेकिन बावजूद इसके हमारे यहां इस विषय पर चर्चा करना वर्जनीय माना जाता है।*

----------


## xman

हां एक तरफ सुहागरात नई जिंदगी की शुरुआत है, वहीं दूसरी तरफ जिस्*मानी संबंध भी इस रात का अहम हिस्*सा माना जाता है। शादी की पहली रात को पुरुष शारीरिक संबंध के प्रति बेहद चिंतित रहते हैं। मन में यह चिंता होती है कि वे अपने साथी को खुश कर पाएंगे या नहीं। उन्*हें इस बात का डर रहता है कि कहीं इस रात की कोई गलती उन्*हें सारी उम्र के लिए परेशानी में न डाल दे। लेकिन हम आपको कुछ टिप्*स बता रहे हैं जो आपकी मदद कर सकते हैं।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*शादी की पहली रात सेक्*स के 10 टिप्*स -* 

*1 -* सुहागरात में शारीरिक संबंध बनाने से पहले रोमांटिक माहौल बनाइए। अपने कमरे में विशेष प्रकार के रंग और खुशबू का प्रयोग कीजिए। ये सेक्*स हार्मोन को उकसाते हैं। इसके लिए अरोमा कैंडल जलाइए, हल्*का संगीत बजाइए, हल्*की रोशनी रखिए।

----------


## xman

*2 -* सेक्*स क्रिया करने के लिए जल्*दबाजी न करें। इससे पहले एक-दूसरे को समझने की कोशिश कीजिए। ऐसा करने से दोनों के एक-दूसरे के करीब आएंगे और सेक्*स करने में ज्*यादा झिझक नही होगी।

----------


## xman

*3 -* सेक्*सुअल होने से पहले अपने साथी से अच्*छी तरह बात कीजिए। अपनी सारी शंकाओं का समाधान बातचीत के जरिए पहले निकाल लीजिए नहीं तो सेक्*स के दौरान मन में झुंझलाहट बनी रहेगी।

----------


## xman

*4 -* सेक्*स करने से पहले पार्टनर को सरप्राइज करने की कोशिश कीजिए। इसके लिए आप उसे कोई गिफ्ट दीजिए, हनीमून पैकेज या ज्*वैलरी देकर आप अपने पार्टनर को खुश कर सकते हैं।

----------


## xman

*5 -* सुहागरात में सेक्*स से पहले फोरप्*ले बहुत जरूरी है। फोरप्*ले करने से सेक्*स करने का आनंद बढ़ जाता है। इसके लिए उसे किस कीजिए। उसके खास अंगों पर आपकी प्*यार भरी छुअन सेक्*स हार्मोन उत्*तेजित करने में मदद करेंगे।

----------


## xman

*6 -* सेक्*सुअल फैंटेसीज का भी सहारा ले सकते हैं। सुहागरात में पार्टनर से सेक्*सी बातें करें, इससे दोनों उत्*तेजित होंगे और सेक्*स की इच्*छा बढ़ेगी। वात्*स्*यायन द्वारा रचित कामसूत्र के बारे में बात कर सकते हैं।

----------


## xman

*7 -* सुहागरात में एल्*कोहल और सिगरेट बिलकुल न पियें। क्*योंकि सेक्स से तुरंत पहले ज्यादा एल्कोहल लेने से पुरुषों में इरेक्टाइल प्रॉब्लम्स और स्त्रियों में वजाइनल ड्राइनेस की समस्या हो सकती हैं। इससे सेक्*स के दौरान समस्*या हो सकती है।

----------


## xman

*8 -* सुहागरात में भी सेक्*स करने से पहले सुरक्षा का ध्*यान दीजिए। इसके लिए कंडोम का प्रयोग करें। इससे यौन बीमारियों के होने का खतरा कम होता है और बिना प्*लानिंग के प्रेग्*नेंसी का डर भी नही होता है।

----------


## xman

*9 -* मानसिक, शारीरिक और भावनात्मक तौर पर फिट रहें। अंतरंग पलों से पहले अपने साथी की पसंदीदा ड्रेस पहनें। इससे सेक्स क्रिया रोमांचक बनेगी।

----------


## xman

*10 -* किसी भी प्रकार का प्रयोग करने से बचें। सुहागरात में सेक्*स संबंध बनाते वक्*त ऐसे आसनों को अपनायें जो आसान हों और जिनको करने में कोई दिक्*कत न हो।

----------

